# Doubts regarding DOCOMO



## omega44-xt (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to visit 3 states (Kerala, Karnataka & Tamil Nadu).
I'm planning to buy a 3G DOCOMO sim from *Kerala*. Is DOCOMO a good network provider ? My doubts are:
- I heard that there are no roaming charges in DOCOMO. Is it true ? Any Terms n Conditions ?
- If i put an internet pack & sms pack, will it still work on roaming ?

I will use the sim *primarily for internet* & secondarily for sms n calls. 

For me minimum internet speed should be atleast 50 KBps at all time.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes As far as i know docomo has no roaming charge.
As far as network is concerned Its kind of weak,You dont get network in most places.But in Metros the network will be good.
I doubt about the SMS pack working.
Internet Pack will work.(I used internet pack in my airtel while roaming)So docomo also should work


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2012)

2 years ago airtel's net n sms pack were nt wrkin while on roaming. Did airtel change that policy after that ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am using a Docomo karnataka number and use to travel frequently to my home town in kerala. Network is pretty much okie. Use to get good coverage in Kerala and karnataka. But i have noticed that it is being roamed in Idea network when i am in TN while travelling in train. Not sure if Docomo network is weak or is it taking preference to Idea network while automatic scanning.
1. It has roaming charges. But all incoming and outgoing calls will be at 1 ps/sec in Docomo network while roaming. All SMS will be charged at 1.50.
But there is a point here, i have use a rate cutter pack where all the outgoing calls are charged at 0.5 ps/sec. But, this has changed my roaming charges to 1.2 ps/sec.
2. If roaming in another network, call charges are 1.50 rs/min and messages at 3.50 
3. Internet packs will work free if you are in Docomo network while roaming. Else it may work with some networks like Idea and Aircel, but are chargable. Dont know the exact cost.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 12, 2012)

I am on Vodafone and go out of state occasionally. Roaming charges are 1.5p/sec incoming and outgoing after a Rs 45 Roaming pack. Internet pack does not cost extra money while roaming.

My sister has a Docomo, and Internet pack does not work while roaming. It costs a lot extra money, something like 10p/10kb while roaming despite the Internet pack...


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 12, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I am on Vodafone and go out of state occasionally. Roaming charges are 1.5p/sec incoming and outgoing after a Rs 45 Roaming pack. Internet pack does not cost extra money while roaming.
> 
> My sister has a Docomo, and Internet pack does not work while roaming. It costs a lot extra money, something like 10p/10kb while roaming despite the Internet pack...



Then please tell your sister to switch the network from IDEA to Docomo when on Roaming. In some cases we have to manually switch from IDEA to Docomo via network setings

Internet packs 2G only works in roaming in most of the operators. 3G roaming is ruled out as Illegal by TRAI.



anupam_pb said:


> I'm going to visit 3 states (Kerala, Karnataka & Tamil Nadu).
> I'm planning to buy a 3G DOCOMO sim from *Kerala*. Is DOCOMO a good network provider ? My doubts are:
> - I heard that there are no roaming charges in DOCOMO. Is it true ? Any Terms n Conditions ?
> - If i put an internet pack & sms pack, will it still work on roaming ?
> ...



Docomo coverage is good in Kerala and I am sure about good speeds as i have seen my speeds hit close to 12Mbps sometimes... These are at Calicut

Some areas in Aluva and Cochin get 15+ Mbps


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be in Thiruvananthapuram for one & half months, 1 week in a village 10 km away from highway, 1 week in Chennai & 1 week in Bangalore. So I will opt for DOCOMO seeing its 1p/s while roaming.


----------

